# How To Boost Your Sound......



## manomina (Jul 6, 2006)

Without speakers you have to plug in. I take my laptop on the road at times, or away from the desk where my speakers are plugged in and I was wondering if anyone knew of a good utility that will let me crank up my sound without having to plug in speakers or anything?


----------



## jbm1991 (Sep 1, 2007)

if you go into control panel and into the sound and speakers bit. then go into "advanced options" or something similar i believe its called and crank your "wave" up to max if its not already. should boost the sound a bit, it does for my computer.


----------



## manomina (Jul 6, 2006)

I do have them all cranked up as high as they will go, but sometimes they are not loud enough. Thanks!


----------

